# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  من يضحي للحب اكثر؟؟ الشاب أم الفتاة ؟؟؟

## العالي عالي

الحب هو 

 الحب هو الحياة.... ولا  حياة لمن  لا حب له فبرغم  من جميع حرائقه 

وبرغم  من جميع سوابقه

 وبرغم  الحزن  الساكن فينا ليل  نهاروبرغم  الريح  ... وبرغم الجو 

الماطر ولإعصار  الحب سيبقى  أحلى الأقدار  

 الحب تضحية... الحب قلب  وروح واحدة  في جسدان  الحب شعور 

وأمل في الحياة 

 الحب  وفاء وإخلاص وصدق وصراحة بين  قلبان  الحب أجمل 

وأصعب  شيء بالحياة 

 الحب  هو الإحساس  بالأمان  الحب معنى وليس حرفان  الحب 

إحساس  
 الحب هو ذلك  الشعور المتبادل بين  الطرفين  الحب هو الإحساس  

النبيل بمن  تحب 

 الحب  شمعة لا تنطفئ  لا عاش  من لا يحب  فالحب  هو الشريك 

الأساسي  في الحياة

 الحب  شيء في  القلب  اسمه صغير جدا  لا نقدر أن نعبر عن الحب 

فهو  الذي يجعل الإنسان

 في هذه  الحياة يعمل مدى  حياته








 لكن  يدور في رأسي سؤال من يضحي للحب اكثر الشاب  ام الفتاة ؟؟

----------


## MR.X

بعد التجارب العديدة والتعلم من اخطاء الماضي ...

المفروض انو نضحي بالطرفين وهاد احسن حل ...



مشكور عالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أنا برأيي مع ربيع لازم الطرفين يكونو مضحين

----------


## The Gentle Man

اول شي الكلام جميل جدا 

وتعبير رائع عن الحب




اظن التضحيه من الطرفين لازم تكون ضرورية 

بس لاحظت في معظم حلات الحب الي كنت انا فيها

انه الشب هو الي بضحي 


بس بالحب الي عايشه انا حاليا 

هو التضحيه من الطرفين 

وهو امر رائع فعلا

----------


## MR.X

الله يقويكو يا شباب ..

طيب شدو حيلكو واخطبو وتزوجو ...

مش هيك المفروض لكل قصة حب انو تنتهي ...

----------


## العالي عالي

> بعد التجارب العديدة والتعلم من اخطاء الماضي ...
> 
> المفروض انو نضحي بالطرفين وهاد احسن حل ...
> 
> 
> 
> مشكور عالي


كيف يعني ربيع انك تضحي بالطرفين ممكن تفهمني  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## MR.X

بمعنى اوضح ... اغلب قصص الحب في هاي الايام فاشلة بمعنى الكلمة ...

يا بتنتهي انو احد الطرفين بغدر بالثاني او انو احد الطرفين بتزوج والطرف الثاني بقضي حياتو متدمر وحياتو مخربطة ...

في اغلب الحالات انا ما شفت انو في قصة حب نجحت الا حالات قليلة ..

ومن هاد المبداء حكيت انو لازم نضحي بالطرفين ونريحهم من معاناة المستقبل الي بعدهم ما حسو فيها ...

فهمتني يا عالي

----------


## منيرة الظلام

الفتاة

----------


## العالي عالي

> بمعنى اوضح ... اغلب قصص الحب في هاي الايام فاشلة بمعنى الكلمة ...





> يا بتنتهي انو احد الطرفين بغدر بالثاني او انو احد الطرفين بتزوج والطرف الثاني بقضي حياتو متدمر وحياتو مخربطة ...
> 
>  في اغلب الحالات انا ما شفت انو في قصة حب نجحت الا حالات قليلة ..
> 
>  ومن هاد المبداء حكيت انو لازم نضحي بالطرفين ونريحهم من معاناة المستقبل الي بعدهم ما حسو فيها ...
> 
>  فهمتني يا عالي





انا فاهم عليك 

لكن ممكن تعطيني اسباب وليش بتصل الامور لهيك

----------


## المتميزة

اكيد التضحية تكون من الطرفين 
لانو لو راح تكون من طرف واحد سواء شب ولا بنت اكيد ما راح تستمر ابدا

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

طبعا الشباب لانه كل الشباب مهما حب دائما بتكون ذكرياته معها على باله دائما اما البنات  على السريع بتنسى كل شئ والشب بوفي اكثر من البنات  وطبعا انا بتحدث خصوصا عن بنات العرب لانهن ما بعرفن شو معنا الحب وشو الغاية منه بس هنه بتسلو والشباب بتقلو على رأي العرب 

غدارات يا بنات العرب

----------


## MR.X

عفية عليك
 :SnipeR (7):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ما دام المزاج: مالك وله معناته الوضع معك خربان خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## MR.X

لا يا عمي هاي السوالف راحت علينا من زمان :SnipeR (7): 
ما ضل بالعمر قد الي راح :Icon29:

----------


## بياض الثلج

ول .... ول ... ول .... ولا واحد كاعد بحchـــي بمنطق لويه هيك يا رجال الحصن  :Copy Of Az3ar: 

لا أعلم حجم النسب بالتضحية ... لكن اللي بسمعواااا كتير انه البنت بتضحي والشب يا سلاااااام مستمتع عالآخر :Copy Of Az3ar: هاد اللي بسمعوااا 

لكن رأي يصب في أن الطرفان عليهما التضحية ان كانا فعلا متحابين ومتفاهمين وووووو الخ ... 

حلو الكلااااام :SnipeR (39):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
السؤال واضح مين بضحّي أكثر؟؟؟

احنا عرفين انو لازم يكون من الطرفين بس الواضح دائما

انو الفتاة بتضحي أكتر


وشكرا عالموضوع 
[/align]*

----------


## The Gentle Man

واخيرا اجى واحد من الشباب حكى انه البنات بتضحي اكثر من الشباب

يا عيني عليك يا هدوء



لاحظت انه كل واحد بيحكي من تجارب شخصيه 

ولا شو رأيكو ؟؟؟

----------


## غسان

_الثنين اضرب من بعض ...بطل حدا يضحي .._

----------


## بياض الثلج

> _الثنين اضرب من بعض ...بطل حدا يضحي .._


وجة نظر وصحيحة مليووونين في المية غسان 

 :Eh S(14):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الفتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة 
يعني الفتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة

----------


## anoucha

اكييد لازم تكون من الطرفين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الحب من الطرفين بس التضحية من الطرفين بس مين يلي ببلاش بالتضحية مش الشب

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]بما ان الحب هو حب متبادل ومشترك بين طرفين 
فلا بد ان يكوت التضحية من الطرفين 
لكن ما يحدث ان لا احد يضحي
 وان كان خناك تضحية فتكون من قبل الشب 
[/align]

----------


## عاشقة ريان

اكيد الفتاه ما في كلام

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الحب حرام

 :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الحب حرام


 
 :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## بياض الثلج

كيف حراااام يا خالد  :Confused:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لا تسأليني :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81): 

اسألأي الي كانت حبيبتي :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## بياض الثلج

شو دخلها هي ؟؟؟؟ 

هي حكتلك حرااااام  :Eh S(14):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بالضبط :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81): 

و انا بسمع كلمتها :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## العالي عالي

> اكيد الفتاه ما في كلام



ممكن نعرف الاسباب

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ممكن نعرف الاسباب


 
انا بحكيلك ليش....لأنه الفتاة على راسها ريشة و ما بتخطئ :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا بحكيلك ليش....لأنه الفتاة على راسها ريشة و ما بتخطئ


اكيد بس هاد سبب واحد من عدة اسباب  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## بياض الثلج

طيب شو  رأيكم تعملوا احصائية عن طريق طرح أسئلة كل في مكانه ؟؟؟؟ 

بعد وضع أسئلة وتقييمها ؟؟؟ :Confused:

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]انا معاك يا خالد .. كل البنات مفكرين نفسهم جايين من السما الرابعه اللي هما يعني مبيغلطوش خالص 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

> طيب شو  رأيكم تعملوا احصائية عن طريق طرح أسئلة كل في مكانه ؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> بعد وضع أسئلة وتقييمها ؟؟؟


كيف يعني ممكن توضحكي فكرتك اكتر  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=right]انا معاك يا خالد .. كل البنات مفكرين نفسهم جايين من السما الرابعه اللي هما يعني مبيغلطوش خالص 
> [/align]


 
اكيد ما بغلطو يا زلمه

البنات ملائكة

 :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]ايوا يا عمي واحنا اباليس ولاد اباليس مش كدا ؟؟  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7): 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

> اكيد ما بغلطو يا زلمه
> 
> البنات ملائكة


اسكت يا خالد 
بياض موجودة 
انا مش مسؤول عنك :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> كيف يعني ممكن توضحكي فكرتك اكتر


هلا كيف الاختبارات الذكاء والتحصيل 

بنعمل زيه بس ع مصغر ع قدنا يعني 

مثلا عشر أسئلة بخص هاد الموضوع طبعا 

وكل واحد منا يطبع الاسئلة عنده نحكي فرضا خمس نسخ لخمس أشخاص 

هيك بنوصل على الأقل 100 وبنعمل احصائية بعد ما الكل يجاوب 

عشان نعرف مين ومين والحق على مين 

وضحت ؟؟؟؟ :Confused:

----------


## Ctrl

> اسكت يا خالد 
> بياض موجودة 
> انا مش مسؤول عنك


ههههههههههههه , ولا انا مسئول .. انا مغلطتش يا بياض !! 
والنعمه ما غلطت 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا هروح مع اصحابي احسن , سلام  عليكم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=right]ايوا يا عمي واحنا اباليس ولاد اباليس مش كدا ؟؟ 
> [/align]


 
بالضبط

 :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## بياض الثلج

ما بتيجوا الا بالعين الحمراااااااااااااااااا اللي بشارع الحمرااااااااااااااا :SnipeR (7): 

خالد مصر على كلامك  :Eh S(14):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و انا ما غلطت :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ما بتيجوا الا بالعين الحمراااااااااااااااااا اللي بشارع الحمرااااااااااااااا
> 
> خالد مصر على كلامك


اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد

 :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## حلا 212

هاي 
انا برأي انها مش مسألة مين يضحي اكتر لا الشب ولا الصبيه 
بس لو كان في حب ما حدا رح يسأل مين بضحي اكتر 
لانه بالنهايه الاتنين بيسعوا حتى يعيش حبهم مش مين اللي رح يضحي  :SnipeR (98):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
انتو لسا بتتناقشوا

ما قلنا مبارح انو البنات بتضحي اكتر ليش الحكي يعني؟؟؟

إنتهينـــــــــا 
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
انا بحكي عن تجربة شخصية

ماشي انا برأيي بالوفـــــــــا والإخلاص الشباب عندهم وفــــــــا وما بنسوا أكيد .. بس البنات بتحوّل الوفا من قوته لكتله ضخمة جدا من المشاعر بتكفي لإصدار حكم نهائي (أن لا يفوق وفائهن ... وفــــــــاء) !!
[/align]*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *[align=center]* 
> * انتو لسا بتتناقشوا*
> 
> * ما قلنا مبارح انو البنات بتضحي اكتر ليش الحكي يعني؟؟؟*
> 
> * إنتهينـــــــــا* 
> * [/align]*




 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 
هدوء خدي اشوي

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]
> *انتو لسا بتتناقشوا*
> 
> *ما قلنا مبارح انو البنات بتضحي اكتر ليش الحكي يعني؟؟؟*
> 
> *إنتهينـــــــــا* 
> [/align]


 
هئة مو البنات 
والشباب بضحوا كمان وعن تجربة  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اه الشباب بتضحي 

والبنات بتضحي
وكل واحد بعرف مين بضحي اكثر



عملتوها قضية الشرق الابيض المتوسط المحيطي

----------


## العالي عالي

> اه الشباب بتضحي 
> 
> والبنات بتضحي
> وكل واحد بعرف مين بضحي اكثر
> 
> 
> 
> عملتوها قضية الشرق الابيض المتوسط المحيطي


لا مش قضية لكن موضوع يتم النقاش فيه وابداء الرأي مش اكتر

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

من الطرفين

----------


## العالي عالي

> من الطرفين


بس ممكن تحددي الطرف إلى بضحي أكتر مع ابداْ السبب

----------


## coconut

هلا عالي

كيف الحال و الله لك وحشة ياراجل



الحق أنو كنت احب أقرأ اللي تكتبو حتى لو من غير رد

المهم يا أخي فيه مثل يقول أنو لو لقييت اثنين متفاهمين فأكيد أنو واحد 

منهم قالبة الفردة بوجهو

يعني أنو مافي تضحية من الإثنين

واحد فقط يضحي و البادئ أظلم لنفسو  :04f8b3e14f:  و التضحيية أفضلها تكون بعد الزواج اما قبلو  :SnipeR (60): بعد عنو أرحم لك خيو

الافضل أنو واحد  يكون يمسك أعصابو رغم كل شيئ :Icon29: 

و اللي يقدر يعمل هذا يكون الفايز

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*انا من وجهة نظري الفتاه اللي بتضحي اكتر حتى ولو كان في تضحيه من الشب بس الفتاه بتستمر على التضحيه لاخر ثانيه ممكنه اما الشب ممكن يستسلم وما يضحي بالقدر المطلوب او حتى بالقدر اللي بساوي تضحية الفتاه ..!!!*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كلنا بنضحي بس البنت اكتر 
بس المشكلة مش هون المشكلة مين اللي بيستحق التضحية مش ملاقية حدا لا شب ولا بنت اضحي عشانه واحنى عصرنا ما فيووووو تضحية بس مصلحة هاد اللي متعبي ومش لاقيتلو حل 
 :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا اقتنعت انه البنت بتضحي أكثر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا اكتشفت انه البنت هي الي بتضحي

بس انا معي بصير العكس 

ما في ولا بنت ضحت 

غير وحده
الا وهي الحالية 
الله يخليها يا رب  :Eh S:  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S:  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S:

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا اكتشفت انه البنت هي الي بتضحي
> 
> بس انا معي بصير العكس 
> 
> ما في ولا بنت ضحت 
> 
> غير وحده
> الا وهي الحالية 
> الله يخليها يا رب


لا ولا بنت بالدنيا عندها استعداد انها تضحي 

وانا متأكد

----------


## كركيه

_شكرا العالي عالي موضوعك جميل وعالي عالي .................. لكن بخصوص التعليق لا يمكن تحديد اي من الطرفين يمكنه التضحيه اكتر لان تجربة الحب تواجه كتير من المواقف  تتطلب من الطرفين التضحيه حتى يستمر الحب فأن لم توجد التضحيه ينتهي الحب_
_................... مع تحياتي كركيه_

----------


## The Gentle Man

> لا ولا بنت بالدنيا عندها استعداد انها تضحي  
> وانا متأكد


 
ما بتقدر تجزم  :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## العالي عالي

> ما بتقدر تجزم


بقدر وانا متأكد  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> بقدر وانا متأكد


 
انت متأكد من الواقع الي انت عشته
بس انا بحكيلك في مجموعه بتضحى وبعرف هيك ناس

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انا ومن تاريخي العريق في علم الاجتماع و من خبرتي في موضوع الحب
بقول الاتي :
انه الشب هو اللي دايما بقوم بالتضحيه من اجل الحب الا في حالات نادره تكون الفتاة هي اللي بتضحي من اجل الحب
ودايما على الشاب يقدم تنازلات من شان الحب و بالاخر بتطلع على راسه
ولا شو رأيكم يا جماعه ؟؟

عذرا هذا رأيي بصراحه

----------


## العالي عالي

> انت متأكد من الواقع الي انت عشته
> بس انا بحكيلك في مجموعه بتضحى وبعرف هيك ناس


اكيد بتكون تضيحة من اجل مصلحة

----------


## The Gentle Man

صحيح عاشق الحصن
هيك انا بلاحظ

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا برأيي الشب بضحي اكتر ..

----------


## The Gentle Man

> اكيد بتكون تضيحة من اجل مصلحة


 
عالي المصلحه موجوده بكل مكان 
وبكل المقاييس

بس حسب النوعية

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا برأيي الشب بضحي اكتر ..



شوف يا جنتل رأي البنت وبعدين احكم انت

----------


## العالي عالي

> عالي المصلحه موجوده بكل مكان 
> وبكل المقاييس
> 
> بس حسب النوعية



جنتل انا بدي احكيلك شغلة ان الزمن
إلى احنا فيه ما في مقياس للحب لاني ما في حدا فاضي يحب 
كل وحدا مشغول بامور تانية أهم

----------


## The Gentle Man

عالي كل واحد حر برأيو
يعني شذى حكت انه الشب هو الي بضحي
مع انه ابن خالتها الي هو هدوء حكى انه البنت هي الي بتضحى





وبالنسبه للزمن هذا لسا في ناس بتحب بصدق 
وبتضحي لاجل الطرف الاخر

بس قليل جدا ما بتلاقي تضحية من الطرفين

----------


## العالي عالي

> عالي كل واحد حر برأيو
> يعني شذى حكت انه الشب هو الي بضحي
> مع انه ابن خالتها الي هو هدوء حكى انه البنت هي الي بتضحى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وبالنسبه للزمن هذا لسا في ناس بتحب بصدق 
> ...



اكيد جنتل وانا احترام رأيك ورأي اي شخص أخر

----------


## The Gentle Man

احكيلك شغله
يا زلمه انت على راسي يا مان

----------


## العالي عالي

> احكيلك شغله
> يا زلمه انت على راسي يا مان


ولا والله مش هيك الموضوع يا جنتل انا بس بناقش بالموضوع مش اكتر 

انت اكيد حر برأيك وانا بحترم كتير وجهة نظرك

----------


## The Gentle Man

اوك يا صاحبي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا ومن تاريخي العريق في علم الاجتماع و من خبرتي في موضوع الحب
> بقول الاتي :
> انه الشب هو اللي دايما بقوم بالتضحيه من اجل الحب الا في حالات نادره تكون الفتاة هي اللي بتضحي من اجل الحب
> ودايما على الشاب يقدم تنازلات من شان الحب و بالاخر بتطلع على راسه
> ولا شو رأيكم يا جماعه ؟؟
> 
> عذرا هذا رأيي بصراحه


 
انت خليك بالبسس الي عندك احسنلك من هالسوالف الفارطة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اممم خليني متفرجة الان بعدين بدلو بدلوي: :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بس لما تدلي بدلوك ادليه شوي شوي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> انت خليك بالبسس الي عندك احسنلك من هالسوالف الفارطة


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا بدي اضحي بس عيد الاضحى راح بنضحي على العيد اللي جاي 
 :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انا بدي اضحي بس عيد الاضحى راح بنضحي على العيد اللي جاي


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا ما بضحي بحبي هلا ولو على قص راسي

----------


## العالي عالي

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
>  انا ما بضحي بحبي هلا ولو على قص راسي




اكيد راح تخسر

----------


## بياض الثلج

شباب في حدا فيكم ضحى قدم تضحية ؟؟؟ اذكروا مثال  :Frown:

----------


## جسر الحياة

من دون لف أو دوران ..

الشغله واضحه .. 

الشب بضحي للحب أكتر من البنت ..

طبعا نحنا ما بنحكي إنه البنت ما بضحي .. لأ بضحي .. بس أكيد الشب أكتر ..

----------


## candle of dark

[align=center]الذي يقدم التضحيه هو الصادق في حبه فقط....
 :C06a766466:  :SnipeR (61):  :C06a766466: [/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بضحي للحب بالنسبة الي كتيررررررررررررررر

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=center]الذي يقدم التضحيه هو الصادق في حبه فقط....
>  [/align]




المشكلة ان ما في حدا صادق بحبو

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> المشكلة ان ما في حدا صادق بحبو


انت غلطان كتير

----------


## العالي عالي

> انت غلطان كتير




يمكن

----------


## نقاء الروح

البنت اكيد

----------


## العالي عالي

> البنت اكيد


ومين بدو يشهدللعروس  :Bl (2):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> ومين بدو يشهدللعروس


انت  :Bl (2):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

حسب الشخص 

فيه حالات البنت اصدق وفيه حالات الشب اصدق 
وما فينا نحكم 

شكرا

----------


## العالي عالي

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

في حال كان حبيبي منسف بضحي اكيد 
جد البنت اكتررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
 :SnipeR (7):

----------


## العالي عالي

> في حال كان حبيبي منسف بضحي اكيد 
> جد البنت اكتررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> 


شو كمان مالك عالي على هالعصر وين ما اروح بلقاك مكشر 
 :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## العالي عالي

> شو كمان مالك عالي على هالعصر وين ما اروح بلقاك مكشر




جاي على بالي انكش مخي اليوم وعليكي بالذات  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب ماشي يلا جنتل مش هون 
 :SnipeR (7):

----------


## العالي عالي

> طيب ماشي يلا جنتل مش هون




وشو علاقة جنتل بالموضوع

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جنتل الوحيد اللي انكش مخي عليه بس شكلو مش وحيد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


شو مالك عبد الله

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*يا الله بدي ابطل احب المنسف لانه وين ما اروح صايره الاقيه بوجهي ..*

----------


## The Gentle Man

> طيب ماشي يلا جنتل مش هون


 
 :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

البنت اذا اعطت عشقا كان غزيرا ..........



ولكن اذا اعطت خيانه كان أليما ........................ 

البنت لها خياران وهما في الاعلى ,,,

والرجل كذلك ,,,,,,, 


لكن من هي أو هو الذي يختار خياره .....؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ما بعرف انا حالياً بتوقع انو انا وهو بنضحي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انا بشوف انه حسب الحاله ممكن اي واحد فيهم يضحي

----------


## العالي عالي

تبقي التضحية مسألة نسبية بين الشب والبنت

----------

